# Subs in Pa



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys...We are a landscape company in West Chester Pa. We are willing to drive to the malvern or eagle area. We are looking for some work as our company we worked for last year went bankrupt. We are looking for our own contracts but may still want to put some or all of our trucks as subs. We have one truck with a plow (my truck) one truck with a plow and a tail gate spreader and 4 trucks with plows and v-box spreaders. please email us, post a reply, or contact us at (610) 656-8561. Thanks Tom


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

by the way our email is [email protected]


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

DBL,
Where do you buy your bulk salt and what price do you pay?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i am good buddies with a guy in malvern and i get $60 a ton but he doesnt want the word out.


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

Malvern, Huh that is where I get my salt and I pay 54.55 a ton and 2.99 a bag last year I have not called him in a while. I think he moved locations


----------

